# USA American Flag Goggles



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

Did anyone see these at the Olympics and if so does anyone know what brand they are and where to buy them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They're Oakley and those ones won't be available to the public but one similar to them will.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Some were also Anon M2's

M2 Compass Collection Goggle | Anon


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

Bparmz said:


> Some were also Anon M2's
> 
> M2 Compass Collection Goggle | Anon


Those are cool, but the ones I saw had the stars and stripes across the frame and not just the strap.


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

Pics I've found of the various ones


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

Soul06 said:


> Pics I've found of the various ones


Ya the center one is the one I'm after. Thank you for finding the pics.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

pretty sure the ones Jacobellis was wearing (stars/stripes on the frame) are bolle.

Those M2's ($260) were sold out within a few days. Sexy though.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

nationalism is so goddamn retarded. 


motherfuck a flag.


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> nationalism is so goddamn retarded.
> 
> 
> motherfuck a flag.


Feeling proud of my country is retarded?? You sir are the retard. I'm sure if you spend time outside of the country you will appreciate what you have here a bit more.


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

To the OP, why not get your goggles dipped either professionally or with an at home hydro graphic kit. That way your not limited to certain brands. Since your so patriotic go ahead and do your bindings too.


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

zoom111 said:


> To the OP, why not get your goggles dipped either professionally or with an at home hydro graphic kit. That way your not limited to certain brands. Since your so patriotic go ahead and do your bindings too.


It's not about being soooo patriotic, it's about having pride in what the flag stands for. And I did not know that was a possibale.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Oakley Olympic Collection | Official Oakley Store

Only Oakley on the market so far...


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

jspangs said:


> It's not about being soooo patriotic, it's about having pride in what the flag stands for. And I did not know that was a possibale.


Just messing with ya man, no hard feelings. But yea definitely possible and cheaper than buying new goggles.


----------



## jspangs (Dec 22, 2013)

zoom111 said:


> Just messing with ya man, no hard feelings. But yea definitely possible and cheaper than buying new goggles.


I got ya, any suggestion on a good company to go with. New goggles would kinda suck as I just bought new Oakley Canopys.


----------



## M.C._Dub (Jan 18, 2013)

zoom111 said:


> To the OP, why not get your goggles dipped either professionally or with an at home hydro graphic kit. That way your not limited to certain brands. Since your so patriotic go ahead and do your bindings too.


This is possible? You can load your own graphics onto your gear??


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

hydrographic kit | eBay


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i had sunglasses hydrodipped for my fiance and they come out sick..definitely something to look into. i think i used a company called northwest hydro or something like that..


----------



## zoom111 (Dec 14, 2010)

jspangs said:


> I got ya, any suggestion on a good company to go with. New goggles would kinda suck as I just bought new Oakley Canopys.


Depends where you live, I think most companies doing this kind of work are pretty equal, the films vary just like automotive tint. So find a nearby shop using google -> inquire about the film they use -> google review said film -> get sweet hydro dipped goggles. Good luck and post up your results if you follow through!





M.C._Dub said:


> This is possible? You can load your own graphics onto your gear??


Yes, but doesn't work on soft goods like mitts or jackets obviously. Or anything too flexible where it can chip off (bindings don't flex that much so they're fine)


----------

